# (Consulta) Circuito de Bajo Electrico Precision/Jazz Bass



## leaarctico (Ago 24, 2011)

Buenas gente, tengo una consulta para hacer a los que saben de electronica de instrumento...Yo tengo un bajo con configurancion p/j y le quiero poner un circuito diferente al que ya tiene, diseñe dos, uno en base al orginal p/j de seymoure duncan(muy similar al original) y otro bastante cambiado.
Aca esta el original:
http://www.seymourduncan.com/support/wiring-diagrams/schematics.php?schematic=std_p_j_bass
El primer circuito es un pequeña modificacion del de la pagina de Seymoure Duncan lo unico que hize fue poner un swich de tres posiciones en el cable amarillo, este en el orginal iba directo al otro pote de volumen y despues tambien directo al tono.
La cosa es con el segundo que es una modificacion propia, lo que hize fue cambiar los pote de volumen por tono y el de tono por volumen, espero que puedan decirme si son viables los dos circuitos o la menos uno, el que mas me interesa es el de un solo volumen. Gracias
Aca van los circuitos:


----------



## pandacba (Ago 24, 2011)

Que prentendes lograr? solo decis lo que hiciste pero en definitiva no se save cual es la consulta, ni que motivos para hacer eos cambios o al menos que esperabas de ellos


----------



## leaarctico (Ago 25, 2011)

Como pregunte hacia el final del post, lo que quiero saber es si esos circuitos estan bien hecho o tienen algo mal, no lo hize, solo los diseñe en papel para que quede claro.
Gracias de antemano.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 25, 2011)

Soldador , estaño , cablecitos y media hora de tu tiempo y paciencia resolverán tu duda 

Saludos !


----------



## el indio (Ago 25, 2011)

El primero estaria correcto, la llave te permite seleccionar una u otra bobina, el segundo no tiene ningun sentido, solo cambiaria el lugar de los portes, mo defasa ninguno de los bobinados ni los suma, solo actua como la anterior con los potes cambiados y alguna alterasion del timbre por el condensador en el pote, pero como dice dosmetros, soldador y estaño y chau dudas.
exitos


----------



## leaarctico (Sep 1, 2011)

gracias gente, los probe los dos circuitos y andan 10 puntos jeje aunq me di cuenta que la llave que pensaba usar no existe por lo menos en el formato que necesito, porq yo pemnsaba que la llave de tres posiciones elige entre las dos posiciones de lso costados y en el medio suma, pero no, en el medio no selecciona nada, asi que me cago los planes jaja al final hize los dos circuitos pero sin la llave


----------

